# Forum idea to help other users know your phone setup



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I just wrote a post asking what an OPs ROM & GApps are.

So I thought about JeepForum.com, where you can click an arrow near a users avatar & it displays what Jeep, Tranny, Transfer Case, Suspension, wheels, etc, etc.

I think something like this could help answer some questions rather quickly & so we can help OPs a little quicker.

Something like:

Phone
ROM
Kernel
GApps
under/overclocked
under/overvolted
Theme

On Jeepforum it only displays what the user has filled out. I know this would take a good amount of effort for Rootzwiki to get this going. I just wanted to throw the idea out there.

Just click on the little down arrow next to the year & model of Jeep, under the name/avatar. You'll see what I'm talking about.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/hood-louvre-downsides-1414205/


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I just wrote a post asking what an OPs ROM & GApps are.
> 
> So I thought about JeepForum.com, where you can click an arrow near a users avatar & it displays what Jeep, Tranny, Transfer Case, Suspension, wheels, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Seems really interesting, but how would this exactly work? Since many people change software daily I don't think this would work, in the way you present it. Though I think it would work if you added these factors (ROM, kernel, etc.) as a possibility when creating a thread. The reason I think this is way is that the people who doesn't provide enough info in the OP, I don't think would provide those settings in a profile.

Example: User posts thread saying X does not work. How can I fix it?

In the jeep-forum it's a really good solution (the one you presented) because then we're talking hardware, and though I don't know how often those guys and gals change I hardware, I suspect it's not nearly as often as in an android-forum. In android-forums I think we just would need a more simple way to present your problem, like the possibility to enter ROM, kernel, etc. when creating a thread.

But since I don't have much coding-skills I have no idea what it would require to do this, but overall, great idea!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> Seems really interesting, but how would this exactly work? Since many people change software daily I don't think this would work, in the way you present it. Though I think it would work if you added these factors (ROM, kernel, etc.) as a possibility when creating a thread. The reason I think this is way is that the people who doesn't provide enough info in the OP, I don't think would provide those settings in a profile.
> 
> Example: User posts thread saying X does not work. How can I fix it?
> 
> ...


Actually, I had thought that it would be a pain to get users to update that regularly. I just didn't have any idea how to get around that, other than coming up with something that is easily update-able.

I really like your idea of having something to fill out & show in the OP, when creating a thread! I also wouldn't think that would be too hard for Rootz to implement, because they already have something like that for developer threads.

Thanks for your input! That's why I posted this.


----------

